# Cup Holder Drains



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

would it be a fuel line vent

http://www.discountmarinesupplies.com/FUEL_SYSTEM_Fuel_Tank_Vents.html


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't know where they come from but my parker has those type of cup holder with the drains on the side of the console. Maybe call parker or post on their site


----------

